# Social Butterfly



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Okay, not _exactly_ but she's getting better.









Today Ris got to come to work with me again. She had an appointment with the animal chiropractor and it's just too much of a hassle to leave work, get Ris, and drive downtown. Not to mention it requires me to miss even MORE time at work. So I asked again if it was okay for her to come in and, of course, it was. Apparently the Wuss Dog makes a good impression even when she doesn't let anyone touch her.







I had originally planned on just having her stay the morning. But since I ended up taking a 2 hour lunch, I didn't have time to bring her home. So she stayed the entire day.

She immediately remembered my cubicle and felt at home there right away. I left her folding kennel in my car and just placed her blanket on the floor for her to use. She does have a 'go to bed' command and she does heed my command 85% of the time. So I didn't think we'd need the kennel and I thought she might feel better not being locked away from the scary things.

Though she was noticeably worried and on edge, she spent much less time growling at people this time around. Even when they just walked past my cubicle. I only caught her letting out a small growl twice. Yay! I even saw her napping for a little bit. It didn't last long and I didn't expect it to. She's too worried to sleep for long when at any moment someone could jump out of nowhere and get her.









I barely had to use treats with her today around the guys (it's almost entirely male where I work). She was willing to approach them and check them out without a bribe. Granted, she was still full-weight on her hind legs and ready to bolt at a moment's notice. Everyone she had met the previous visit was allowed to pet her this time around. Ris wouldn't even go near the guy who fosters dogs last time but gave him many licks and allowed him to pet her this time. My boss gave Ris some nice rubs on the ears and even petted her down her body. Another coworker petted her a bit (though I know he's unsure of dogs so I didn't expect a lot). My cubicle neighbor even got to pet Ris after I told him to try under the chin instead of over her head (which caused her to retreat). She never got comfortable enough with my other coworker to let him pet her. I think it could be because he was a bit 'pushy' with her about it. He reached out to her more than letting her come to him. 

Overall, I was SO pleased with her behavior at work. I know most of my coworkers couldn't tell their dog to 'wait' and leave them unattended in their cubicle without the dog leaving to follow them. Granted, Ris did try to make a break for it one of the times but my cubicle neighbor caught her and told her not to leave.







Even though she's spazzy, freaks out, and isn't thrilled about meeting and greeting people--she still is very well-behaved.

Ris did well at her vet appointment too. We had to wait for FOREVER. And the waiting room there is small. So it was pretty unnerving for both of us with dogs in and out. Yes she was barky growly and reactive. Most people were understanding though which is good. We even met a couple who has 5 dogs (only 2 with them) and fosters for one of the local shelters. They were most understanding which made me happy.

We also saw some friends of ours while we were there. Makes it easy for Ris to meet friends at the vet office. Risa also met a Lab puppy and a 3/4 Pom 1/4 Yorkie puppy. For the most part, I know I don't have to watch Ris so carefully with puppies because she doesn't react to them. The Lab pup ran right up to her without so much as a snarl from her. And the Pom mix bounced all over her. Though she did eventually get annoyed and snapped at him.

Believe it or not, "I hate the vet" dog actually took some time to lay on the floor in the waiting room as we waited. It's nice to see her becoming more comfortable there. Seems like we're there a lot lately. . .between her back problems and SIBO.

She even did really well with the animal chiro. He's one of those silent western-types. Man of few words but I got a good vibe from him. I think Ris did too because she wasn't too spazzy around him. Actually let him pet her almost right off the bat. We didn't have problems until I had to manuever Ris into position so he could work on her. Then she tensed up and was uncooperative. He was still able to work her over and she did calm down. My favorite part was when he was adjusting the right side of her neck (the likely source of her problems, believe it or not). I was sitting behind Ris' butt with my left hand outstretched and on her chest slowly rubbing her. Her ears weren't pinned back and her eyes weren't buggy. She just stood there with her tongue hanging out and panting.









This week has been pretty stressful for Ris between the seminar last weekend and her visit to work again. But she's done SO WELL lately. I'm so proud of my shy Mutt.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good girl, Ris! Isn't it amazing when they have those little breakthroughs? I went through this with Basu. It took years but it was just so wonderful when he would actually let strangers pet him.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Good Girl, Risa!!


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Wonderful!!!









Hugs for Risa!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks guys! It's so nice to watch her come out of her shell and actually _enjoy_ petting by strangers instead of keeping her weight on her hind legs, ready to bolt at a moment's notice.

One of my coworkers (not one of the ones who got to interact with Ris) thinks I should bring her in every day.







She must have made a good impression. Ris usually does (I know my parents were thrilled with how well she behaved when I brought her home for Thanksgiving).







I'd love to bring her in more often but don't want to abuse the privilege. Plus I don't need to bring her in so frequently that I create a new problem--seperation anxiety--when she doesn't get to come!


----------

